# A thought on preaching...



## markkoller (Jun 22, 2010)

"That is not the best sermon which makes the hearers go away talking to one another and praising the speaker, but which makes them go away thoughtful and serious, and hastening to be alone." Bishop Burnet


----------



## Porter (Jul 9, 2010)

Judging a sermon based on audience reception and response is not the best measure of its value/effectiveness. The thrust of the quote is most certainly - though innocuous at the same time - opinion, but carries a measure of truth, that being, a sermon that elicits praises for the speaker may in fact not be the best sermon. With that said, talking to one another after the sermon - about the sermon, if well received - is wholesome and indicative, usually, of a sermon well-preached. Much more could be said, but the quote is a subjective estimation of the benchmark for sermon value. The measure of a good sermon, ultimately, is not seen in hearer response but in its faithfulness to the Word.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 10, 2010)

With sermons I like (we won't mention those I don't like), I often have the response of appreciating it and the preacher. I tell my wife he preached well today. I feel encouraged that the preacher is doing a good job. I judge the sermon and the preacher, and I approve.

More rarely, the sermon actually gets to my heart. It judges me, and I worship God or I repent.

I think the above quote is suggesting a sermon that illicits my second response beats one that gets the first. In that, I would agree.


----------



## CNJ (Jul 10, 2010)

Learning something, wanting to learn more, wanting to draw closer to the Lord. Hindrances for me include poor grammar and poor Toastmaster/speaking skills. However, I forgive the later if I have the first.


----------



## MarieP (Jul 10, 2010)

markkoller said:


> "That is not the best sermon which makes the hearers go away talking to one another and praising the speaker, but which makes them go away thoughtful and serious, and hastening to be alone." Bishop Burnet


 
Although the best sermons should also make the hearers go away talking to one another about how great GOD is!!!


----------

